# ID'd Africans 10 out of 16



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks to some members here I think I or let me rephrase that... We have identified 10 our of the 16 fish that currently reside in my 90 gallon tanks. Please let me know if any ID's are wrong and if you could help with the unknown. Thanks again everyone!

Auratus
Red Zebra's X2
Yellow Labs X2
Peacock hiding behind the rock X3
BumbleBee X2
Kenyi X1
Unknown
Unknown 2
Unknown 3 (Possibly Peacock)


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

unknown 3 is acei, psuedotropheus acei.

your other peacock is to hard to see to get a good id.

unknown 1 could be an albino socofoli.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

Unknown 2 is a Kenyi cichlid

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Unknown #1 looks to be an albino melanochromis simulans, or chipokae.

The "bumblebee" is not. It is a tilapia buttikofferi and it will eventually kill everything in your tank if you do not remove it. They get huge (14-15") and are very, very aggressive.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh, agree with the ID of acei and kenyii.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, the bumblebee is not a bumblebee.

He looks more faded than the buttikoferi that I've seen... But then, I've only ever seen a few.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

agreed that the bumble bee is not a bumble bee


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

earth intruder said:


> Yeah, the bumblebee is not a bumblebee.
> 
> He looks more faded than the buttikoferi that I've seen... But then, I've only ever seen a few.


Agree, Tilapia buttikoferi will prob need moving out at some time (hopefully before it starts killing stuff) as it prob will get too big and aggressive for your tanks other residents in a 90g.


----------



## eclipse99 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bumblebeex2-That is a buttikoferi and like someone said before they are very aggressive and get really big,I use to keep these fish and i can tell you 1st hand how mean they will get.

I rate them up there with the red terrors when it comes to aggression.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, a male and female Kenyi in a mix tank...

God help you, and if you don't remove that talapia I hope you enjoy it cuz it's gonna be all you have left.

If it were me I'd remove the 2 Kenyi and the tilapia. If you are gonna keep the Kenyi you need to add several more females and that probably won't be enough to satifsy him...


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Basically, the most urgent problem is the buttikoferi. He really *needs* to be removed. At our store, I've seen a one inch buttikoferi beat up four-inch Jack Dempseys and 5 inch oscars. And they'll get massive in short order.

After that, you're left with a variety of African cichlids that still may not work out. The kenyi and auratus will probably cause problems ultimately, but first off I'd see if you can bring the buttikoferi back.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

earth intruder said:


> Basically, the most urgent problem is the buttikoferi. He really *needs* to be removed. At our store, I've seen a one inch buttikoferi beat up four-inch Jack Dempseys and 5 inch oscars. And they'll get massive in short order.
> 
> After that, you're left with a variety of African cichlids that still may not work out. The kenyi and auratus will probably cause problems ultimately, but first off I'd see if you can bring the buttikoferi back.


Thanks for the feedback as well as the assistance in Identifying these fish. For those that don't know this was a 400.00$ Full setup that I bought off kijiji so I'm not the original owner nor the person who stocked the tank, I am merely trying to Identify these fish so that I can better understand what I am dealing with.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Could the albino possibly be Melanochromis vermivorus?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure, could well be I think. Albinos are too hard to tell species of Melanochromis for me because the shape of the guys are so similar. A pointy mouth Melano is about as far as I could guess. Maybe in your local albinos of one is more common than the others, so maybe ask what is being bred locally.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Unknown #1 - ?
Unknown #2 - Female Kenyi
Unknown #3 - Acei


----------

